# Samick Hawkeye Recurve



## LongBowHunt (Jun 10, 2014)

I found a new Hawkeye recurve bow for sale. I have herd the older ones had problems with the limbs breaking. This one is a few years old. I also herd that they had fixed this problem on the last ones they had made before they stopped production. Has anyone shoot one of these bows. I can get it for 325.00 from a well know supplier that has a few in stock. But there is no warranty. So I asked would he take less. So we will see.


----------



## frankwright (Jun 10, 2014)

They had a lot of problems with the limbs blowing up. 
I personally would take my $325 and buy a better used bow, but that is just me.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Jun 10, 2014)

I'll 2nd that about not worth the chance. Probably a good reason they still have a discontinued bow. Samick has several bows that are less than $325 that are proven to be good.


----------



## Skunkhound (Jun 11, 2014)

$325 can get you a nice used bow in excellent condition, that you could turn around and sell for the same price two months down the road if you don't like it.


----------



## Gordief (Jun 11, 2014)

are you left-handed...


----------

